# Hummerpalooza (Pic Heavy)



## sm4him (Aug 4, 2015)

Don't get to go out and shoot my little birdies much these days. But over the past few weeks, I've gotten a little time in my backyard watching the ever-entertaining hummingbirds.  Entertaining, that is, unless you start trying to take their pictures--then it's just frustrating! Evasive little buggers. 

Anyway, these are shots from the last two days. There's been more activity around the feeders as they start to store up energy for migration.

1. Male Ruby-Throated (they are ALL Ruby-throated, it's pretty much the only species we get here)

 

2. Immature male with a Punk Hairdo.
 

3. Flight of the Hummer


4. Immature male starting to show its "true colors"


5. Immature male reaching for flowers


6.
 

7. Hummer Dance
This one is probably my favorite, just because of its little bitty feet hovering over the vine.
 

And then, there's the one that got away.  *ALMOST* had a spectacular shot--alas, hummers move faster than AF systems. Blast!!


As always, C&C, general comments and witty banter are all appreciated here!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 4, 2015)

GREAT set Sharon; nice tongue action in the first, but the standout is the one of him going after the bug; not technically perfect, but unique enough to make that of no consequence.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice.  

The thumbnail for number 8 reminds me of a cartoon I saw once - a unicorn with a rainbow coming out of it's, well, you get the idea.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 4, 2015)

tirediron said:


> GREAT set Sharon; nice tongue action in the first, but the standout is the one of him going after the bug; not technically perfect, but unique enough to make that of no consequence.



Thanks John! I was really, really bummed that I didn't get focus on that one with the bug!


----------



## sm4him (Aug 4, 2015)

snowbear said:


> Nice.
> 
> The thumbnail for number 8 reminds me of a cartoon I saw once - a unicorn with a rainbow coming out of it's, well, you get the idea.



OH, yeah, THAT one! 
I really meant to put that one up in the post. I have a Great Blue Heron pooping mid-flight, plus a few of Ospreys and hawks...but that was my first peeing hummer!


----------



## snowbear (Aug 4, 2015)

Even though the focus is off, I had no problem figuring out what was going on with it.  Heck, if I'd taken them, they'd all be OOF.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 4, 2015)

sm4him said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Nice.
> ...


Must have been chasing & eating Japanese Beetles, since they are so iridescent.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 4, 2015)

No, I meant the one with the bug.  But the other is a wall  hanger, too.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 4, 2015)

Interesting assortment of unconventionally different and appealing locations and bird 'poses'. And wow---if that prey insect and the bird had been in good focus, ohmygosh...one can dream!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Aug 4, 2015)

Really beautiful set of images here


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice set!


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Aug 4, 2015)

Great set Sharon.  All are great.  What can I say. The one with the bug


----------



## Raj_55555 (Aug 5, 2015)

Stunning set Sharon, love #1 and the one that you ALMOST had, and love just about every other photograph in this thread.


----------



## JamesScott86 (Aug 5, 2015)

Excellent captures - well taken.


----------



## weepete (Aug 5, 2015)

Very nice Sharon! I'd love to have a go at capturing these guys but we dont have them in Scotland. Mibbies I need to find a zoo! Lol


----------



## runnah (Aug 5, 2015)

tirediron said:


> GREAT set Sharon; nice tongue action in the first,.



oh my


----------



## pjaye (Aug 5, 2015)

Beautiful Sharon.


----------



## limr (Aug 5, 2015)

runnah said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > GREAT set Sharon; nice tongue action in the first,.
> ...



Heh heh...John said "tongue action." Heh heh...

They are all so great, Sharon, and I agree that the almost-shot is still pretty great. But I also agree with you about my favorite - the one with his little feet hovering over the branch. I just love the little feet!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 5, 2015)

Sweet set and dig on the natural habitat.


----------



## sm4him (Aug 5, 2015)

Wow, thanks for all the comments!  It's kind of infuriating chasing after these little guys, trying to get good sharp photos--almost as hard as swallows, which I still can't ever get good BIF shots of!
Keeper rate on hummer photos are definitely always lower than the keeper rate for other birds.



Derrel said:


> Interesting assortment of unconventionally different and appealing locations and bird 'poses'. And wow---if that prey insect and the bird had been in good focus, ohmygosh...one can dream!


Derrel--Thanks. And as much as I wish I'd gotten that hummer and bug in good focus...well, I guess it gives extra motivation for continuing to try, right?



weepete said:


> Very nice Sharon! I'd love to have a go at capturing these guys but we dont have them in Scotland. Mibbies I need to find a zoo! Lol


Hummingbirds are definitely my favorite of the smaller birds. I love, love, love my raptors, but hummingbirds--they're just SO entertaining. You should definitely see if there is anywhere around you that has them, even in captivity.
I wish we had some of the other species of them in my neck of the woods. The western US has more variety of hummers than we do, and some of the South American hummers, OH MY!   I mean, look at THIS little guy!!

On the other hand, I do always find it fascinating how we forget that what WE consider a "common" bird is one that people in other parts of the world would be delighted to see! I just looked at a page of birds in Scotland--I'd say 90% of the birds shown on that page are ones I've never see, and will probably NEVER see many of them, unless I manage to start traveling the world more.  That's why I just love seeing what others post in different areas!



JacaRanda said:


> Sweet set and dig on the natural habitat.


Thanks, Jaca!! I do have the typical red-base feeders out, but I try to organize everything in my yard so that there is always a good natural habitat spot for the birds. Most of these were birds that were using the feeder, then zipping over to the nearby bush so they could lie in wait and dash out at any other hummer who dared to get near "their" feeder!! LOL


----------



## sm4him (Aug 5, 2015)

runnah said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > GREAT set Sharon; nice tongue action in the first,.
> ...





limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



You two...I see what's on y'alls minds!! 
I never even thought about that until runnah's comment. That's cause I'm all sweetness and innocence, you know. 

Those feet...just adorable aren't they??


----------



## limr (Aug 5, 2015)

sm4him said:


> You two...I see what's on y'alls minds!!
> I never even thought about that until runnah's comment. That's cause I'm all sweetness and innocence, you know.
> 
> Those feet...just adorable aren't they??



Is it bad, then, that I thought it before I saw runnah's comment, and he just beat me to it? 

Sweetness and innocence, eh?  

I've always loved bird feet because they're cute, but also because they remind us that birds are just feathered dinosaurs.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 5, 2015)

I smile viewing your images ... you must have a huge grin on your face. Thank you for sharing. That last could have been a killer!


----------



## baturn (Aug 5, 2015)

As usual, I'm late to the party, so I'll just agree with all the previous posts. Great set!


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 5, 2015)

limr said:


> Heh heh...John said "tongue action." Heh heh...



Not sure about anyone else but not certain I'll be able to sleep tonight.. lol

Great set Sharon!  Love them all.


----------



## Hunter58 (Aug 5, 2015)

Awesome set!


----------

